# Am I crazy to buy this? Crystal-studded satin tote bag



## supersweet

https://www.prada.com/gb/en/products.Small_crystal_studded_satin_tote_bag.1BA331_2AWL_F063R_V_OOO.html?utm_campaign=GoogleShopping_UK&utm_medium=CPC&utm_source=Google&utm_content=Shopping&s_kwcid=AL!8549!3!566301612421!!!u!325418297964!&gclid=CjwKCAiA9aKQBhBREiwAyGP5lYzwgAh67Ek1T0LmNY-xgwyh2w6aGSFCcBZF0HeJnw7jO2vLcktEMhoCgK0QAvD_BwE&gclsrc=aw.ds
		


Can someone talk some sense into me please?

I don't know why I want to buy this, other than "it's shiny!". 
I'm not into the shape of the re-edition or Cleo, also this style is less "popular", which I prefer.

Pros:

Leather handle and strap (easier to clean, harder wearing)
Long, adjustable & detachable strap (can be worn crossbody. I like options, ok?)
Crystals vary in size, I would imagine the sparkly effect is even better than crystals of all the same size
I like the shape
Cons

Does it look too crazy? I don’t really “go out”. Can I wear this during the day or with casual clothes and not look too crazy?
Looks open/no zip. I guess this isn't too bad bc it'd be worn close to the body anyway
Potentially a waste of money, if it doesn't get worn
Crystals might fall off (I suppose I could glue them back on)
I guess my main concern is, can I rock it casually? 

I don't care about resale value.


----------



## papertiger

You are not crazy, it mixes edge with bling in a cool way. That's very Prada. 

I have a similar look with some non-Prada bags, they use rivets and/or crystals for the same effect. This looks interesting because a tote usually says 'work' or 'shopping' and this says 'party'. 

If, how and when you wear it, only you can tell. As a Gucci SA said to me when I bought a very heavily studded bag and I bemoaned it was daytime sized but 'dressed' for evening, "just wear like jewellery". All bags are potentially a waste of money if they don't get worn - so you'll have to make sure you wear it.


----------



## Grande Latte

I think I voted wrong. I meant you're not crazy and yes to this bag. Because I do like diamond crusted bags.


----------



## LaPush

Buy what you like. That is all it matters. I bought the Prada Crystal Re Edition in black. When the pink was released I bought it as I am a big fan of pink. The gold was released soon after and I bought that too because I loved it. Now I have the same bag in 3 colors.


----------



## Prada Psycho

Maybe not crazy, but at that price point unless you are very, very financially well off (aka: rich), I don't think it's practical at all. I'd rather spend that kind of money on something like a nice vacation or something I could enjoy on a daily basis (special piece of furniture or jewelry).

Personally, I don't trust any of Prada's crystal bags.  The more bling they glue on, the more chances of having the bling fall off. Given Prada's pathetic quality issues these days, never ever would I buy that.

It's a good thing you don't care about resale.  Prada's resale value is the pits.  Always has been and it's only gotten worse.


----------



## MrsPurse18

supersweet said:


> https://www.prada.com/gb/en/products.Small_crystal_studded_satin_tote_bag.1BA331_2AWL_F063R_V_OOO.html?utm_campaign=GoogleShopping_UK&utm_medium=CPC&utm_source=Google&utm_content=Shopping&s_kwcid=AL!8549!3!566301612421!!!u!325418297964!&gclid=CjwKCAiA9aKQBhBREiwAyGP5lYzwgAh67Ek1T0LmNY-xgwyh2w6aGSFCcBZF0HeJnw7jO2vLcktEMhoCgK0QAvD_BwE&gclsrc=aw.ds
> 
> 
> 
> Can someone talk some sense into me please?
> 
> I don't know why I want to buy this, other than "it's shiny!".
> I'm not into the shape of the re-edition or Cleo, also this style is less "popular", which I prefer.
> 
> Pros:
> 
> Leather handle and strap (easier to clean, harder wearing)
> Long, adjustable & detachable strap (can be worn crossbody. I like options, ok?)
> Crystals vary in size, I would imagine the sparkly effect is even better than crystals of all the same size
> I like the shape
> Cons
> 
> Does it look too crazy? I don’t really “go out”. Can I wear this during the day or with casual clothes and not look too crazy?
> Looks open/no zip. I guess this isn't too bad bc it'd be worn close to the body anyway
> Potentially a waste of money, if it doesn't get worn
> Crystals might fall off (I suppose I could glue them back on)
> I guess my main concern is, can I rock it casually?
> 
> I don't care about resale value.


I LOVE the Prada crystals and beads, they make me so happy when they sparkle! Whether you wear it out(preferred) or just look at it, enjoy it!


----------



## Molly0

Anything that makes people happy & sparkle in the the world these days can only be a good thing. They are beautiful!  Do what makes you happy & sparkle on!


----------



## stylequake

Buy what you love, love what you buy. 

* I say this as someone that also wants this bag and will find any excuse to justify brining it into my life.


----------



## Minreem

I love the Prada crystal Cleo. It’s so beautiful!!


----------



## KaitlinD

supersweet said:


> https://www.prada.com/gb/en/products.Small_crystal_studded_satin_tote_bag.1BA331_2AWL_F063R_V_OOO.html?utm_campaign=GoogleShopping_UK&utm_medium=CPC&utm_source=Google&utm_content=Shopping&s_kwcid=AL!8549!3!566301612421!!!u!325418297964!&gclid=CjwKCAiA9aKQBhBREiwAyGP5lYzwgAh67Ek1T0LmNY-xgwyh2w6aGSFCcBZF0HeJnw7jO2vLcktEMhoCgK0QAvD_BwE&gclsrc=aw.ds
> 
> 
> 
> Can someone talk some sense into me please?
> 
> I don't know why I want to buy this, other than "it's shiny!".
> I'm not into the shape of the re-edition or Cleo, also this style is less "popular", which I prefer.
> 
> Pros:
> 
> Leather handle and strap (easier to clean, harder wearing)
> Long, adjustable & detachable strap (can be worn crossbody. I like options, ok?)
> Crystals vary in size, I would imagine the sparkly effect is even better than crystals of all the same size
> I like the shape
> Cons
> 
> Does it look too crazy? I don’t really “go out”. Can I wear this during the day or with casual clothes and not look too crazy?
> Looks open/no zip. I guess this isn't too bad bc it'd be worn close to the body anyway
> Potentially a waste of money, if it doesn't get worn
> Crystals might fall off (I suppose I could glue them back on)
> I guess my main concern is, can I rock it casually?
> 
> I don't care about resale value.


I think it looks nice.I love it!


----------



## chiclawyer

supersweet said:


> https://www.prada.com/gb/en/products.Small_crystal_studded_satin_tote_bag.1BA331_2AWL_F063R_V_OOO.html?utm_campaign=GoogleShopping_UK&utm_medium=CPC&utm_source=Google&utm_content=Shopping&s_kwcid=AL!8549!3!566301612421!!!u!325418297964!&gclid=CjwKCAiA9aKQBhBREiwAyGP5lYzwgAh67Ek1T0LmNY-xgwyh2w6aGSFCcBZF0HeJnw7jO2vLcktEMhoCgK0QAvD_BwE&gclsrc=aw.ds
> 
> 
> 
> Can someone talk some sense into me please?
> 
> I don't know why I want to buy this, other than "it's shiny!".
> I'm not into the shape of the re-edition or Cleo, also this style is less "popular", which I prefer.
> 
> Pros:
> 
> Leather handle and strap (easier to clean, harder wearing)
> Long, adjustable & detachable strap (can be worn crossbody. I like options, ok?)
> Crystals vary in size, I would imagine the sparkly effect is even better than crystals of all the same size
> I like the shape
> Cons
> 
> Does it look too crazy? I don’t really “go out”. Can I wear this during the day or with casual clothes and not look too crazy?
> Looks open/no zip. I guess this isn't too bad bc it'd be worn close to the body anyway
> Potentially a waste of money, if it doesn't get worn
> Crystals might fall off (I suppose I could glue them back on)
> I guess my main concern is, can I rock it casually?
> 
> I don't care about resale value.



It’s ridiculous and I absolutely love it. Please buy it and have an amazing time rocking it! Life is too short to carry bags that don’t bring you joy. You can absolutely wear it with a casual outfit, it’s all about how you style it. It would look adorable with some 90s style baggy jeans, a simple white T shirt, and statement sneakers. I honestly think this bag will look more chic juxtaposed with casual looks (pairing it with  eveningwear is too expected/on the nose, imho).


----------



## sassification

Only buy it if you love it and yea, has the money to spare? At that pricr point  i personally wouldnt pay for that bag.. unless i wld use it more than 2 to 3 x a week.. hmm


----------



## kkellyLV

did you end up purchasing it? I love it too. It looks like it is 1k cheaper in Europe right now which is a lot more reasonable price..


----------



## Pop Art Suzy

I was at the Prada store in Venice recently, and when I saw it in person I thought it was gorgeous. I think if you haven't gotten it by now, you should. You'll fall in love with it.


----------

